

How I use Dropbox to install bookmarklets on my iPhone - alexknight
http://alexknight.net/blog/2011/1/14/how-i-use-dropbox-to-install-bookmarklets-on-my-iphone.html

======
pronoiac
You could bypass Dropbox & Elements with a Gmail account - save it as a draft
on your desktop, & open the draft from Mobile Safari.

I'd (almost) hoped to see a way to edit the iPhone's bookmark file from my
desktop machine.

~~~
Zev
_I'd (almost) hoped to see a way to edit the iPhone's bookmark file from my
desktop machine._

If you use MobileMe, you can sync bookmarks from your Mac to your iPhone.

------
haribilalic
Bookmark syncing is the only reason I still pay for MobileMe. It makes
installing bookmarklets between my iPhone, iPad and PC easy.

------
malnourish
Pretty novel idea. Any compatibility issues with ones you have tried?

